# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Any photo for the last batch bought from ApistoWorld HK

## Ian Lim

Can Bro who joined the last MO for Apisto World (HK) post some pic on their 'prize'. Would like to see how is that batch doing now. Is the quality compatible or better than LFS, how about value for money?, any comments

----------

